# UK GTG - Weekend of Sept 6 - 7



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

*UK GTG*

Hello all,
This is just a exploratory post to find out whether anyone would be up for a GTG in West Sussex some time this coming summer.
The date would probably be a weekend in late August /early September and (naturally) it would be very informal. Depending on numbers it would either be in a drive with lunch on a terrace or in a field with some gazebos, chairs and buffet food! 
This is very tentative but if enough people fancy it we'll see what happens!
Harry


----------



## Palmeat (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: UK GTG (Prince Ludwig)*

Harry
Count me in if I can do the date.
Peter


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: UK GTG (Palmeat)*

Count me in Harry
Frank


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: UK GTG (Prince Ludwig)*

Harry
In principle, I'm in. Depends on final choice of date.
Well done for putting your hand up for this.
Best
Terry


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

Count me in , how about Goodwood race track as a venue, plenty of parking.
this is a nice one day sunday event (1st sunday of each month ) 
how about 4th May as a early summer meet up. ? 
http://www.goodwood.co.uk/breakfastclub/


_Modified by stevieB at 3:52 AM 4-6-2008_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Goodwood could be interesting although I'm happy to host the GTG at my family's house since there should be enough space for the cars either in front of the house or in one of the fields
Access to the fields should be okay since if you can get a tractor and baler through, a Phaeton should be no problem










_Modified by Prince Ludwig at 8:05 AM 5-26-2008_


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

More than happy to come along.
However don't forget that VW said they should be happy to host us at one of their technical centres in Milton Keynes for a day. This was some time early summer.
Dave


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (FootSore)*

As a GTG beginner I'm very happy to go with the flow with regard to venue (although I could offer nicer food and scenery than Milton Keynes!







)
Harry


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Can you offer a full workshop, a couple of trained Phaeton Techs & some nice food?








I am quite sure we can have few GTG across the summer. We could make yours an early GTG. VW for main summer and another casual one late Spetmeber.
FootSore


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Three GTGs in one summer - a veritable surfeit of Phaetons


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Sounds a good idea. Btw what's a gtg for?


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

To take complete advantage of anyone with a VAG-COM.
Oh, and you might have to talk to them as well


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (Aristoteles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aristoteles* »_Sounds a good idea. Btw what's a gtg for?









Another excuse to loll about eating chips and rabbiting on about cars in general on a Saturday afternoon with a spousal stamp of approval.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Chris, do you mean french fries or potato chips?
If its just chips (crisps as we call them), its not as enticing as fries (chips), particularly eaten out of a cone made from one of Clarkson's newspaper columns









_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_
Another excuse to loll about eating chips and rabbiting on about cars in general on a Saturday afternoon with a spousal stamp of approval.


----------



## Tegid (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (adamkodish)*

I tend to use Clarkson's newspaper columns as emergency toilet paper.


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Tegid)*

While it's inane comment afternoon.
What or who is 'Clarkson'?
Dave


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (FootSore)*

That's an easy one ..... Kelly Clarkson won the first season of American Idol in 2002 and this is my last inane comment (in this thread)









_Quote, originally posted by *FootSore* »_While it's inane comment afternoon.
What or who is 'Clarkson'?
Dave


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: UK GTG (Prince Ludwig)*

If the diary permits (I have not even planned beyond next week), I will certainly try to come along.
rgds
J


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (adamkodish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamkodish* »_Chris, do you mean french fries or potato chips? 

Oh no, Adam, I mean chips (fries), usually served with battered cod in a newspaper wrap with malt vinegar & some salt.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm deeply impressed with your cultural knowledge Chris, would you like to come to the UK GTG? You'd fit in okay


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_I'm deeply impressed with your cultural knowledge Chris, would you like to come to the UK GTG? You'd fit in okay









Harry,
Thank you! I try to be as culturally savvy as possible -- despise being a "tourist". In fact it was just last night whilst watching Saturday's Torchwood episode it occurred to me the actress playing Tosh was the same who played Saffy's friend, Sarah, on AbFab! I knew I'd seen that bicycle-faced, pie-eyed look somewhere before...








Oh how I would love to attend! But, since the decomissioning of the Concorde(s), I try not to fly Trans-Atlantic (just kidding).








However, were it I found my itinerary taking me eastward, I will certainly offer as much advance notice as possible! Perhaps I could try my hand at driving on the "off-side" of the road.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Chris,
I'm even more impressed although I must say I've always thought it appropriate that Torchwood has a character called Tosh in it








As for GTG dates, could we put a very tentative mark next to the third or fourth weekend in August (23rd-24th and 30-31st) as well as get some thoughts about the venue?
Harry


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (FootSore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FootSore* »_
However don't forget that VW said they should be happy to host us at one of their technical centres in Milton Keynes for a day. This was some time early summer.


I am making some enquiries with VW UK to see if they are interested in seeing us again perhaps with the visit to the TSC (Technical Service Centre) they talked of. I am assuming there would be interest from owners if the response is positive. I will keep you posted.
Here is the posting on last years GTG at MK for those who have not seen etc.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1

PETER M


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_I've always thought it appropriate that Torchwood has a character called Tosh in it









I wasn't going to say anything...


----------



## jack1234567890 (Oct 9, 2007)

i should be able to attend as long as its a sunday. and what do you guys do at milton keynes vw centre ???


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (stevieB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevieB* »_Count me in , how about Goodwood race track as a venue, plenty of parking.
this is a nice one day sunday event (1st sunday of each month ) 
how about 4th May as a early summer meet up. ? 
http://www.goodwood.co.uk/breakfastclub/

_Modified by stevieB at 3:52 AM 4-6-2008_

any takers ? I'll be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm afraid I won't be able to make it








Has there been any word from VW about a GTG?
Harry


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

I have had a positive reaction from VW but am waiting for a few more details before posting some proposals (in particular possible dates). 
Fingers crossed we should be able to have another GTG at VW Milton Keynes (if forum members are interested in sufficient numbers) although, sadly, Pan European probably won't be able to attend this time as he is mainly in Canada now currently and seldom in Europe, currently, he tells me.
PETER M


_Modified by PeterMills at 2:04 AM 5-5-2008_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_I'm afraid I won't be able to make it









Well, if Harry isn't coming, then I'm right out.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm touched Chris








If you ever happen to find yourself in Central London or West Sussex (don't laugh, it could happen!) I'll roll out the red carpet


----------



## Jon halestrap (May 7, 2006)

*Re: UK GTG (Prince Ludwig)*

I would be up for it if I am around


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: UK GTG (Jon halestrap)*

This is just to say that I am still waiting to hear from VW UK at the Milton Keynes HQ. 
I asked them to come up with some suitable dates etc. As soon as I hear I will post. It is likely to be a Sunday, I suggested in June or July. 
Because they would get staff in etc etc and lay on refreshments, I suggested that a minimum turn out to make it worthwhile for them to offer hospitality should be at last as last year, i.e. 15 or so cars.
If UK forum members want to tentatively say they are interested either here (or by email to: phaetongtg at kinson dot co dot uk) that could give me something to politely nudge with.
It would be nice to have at least one NAR attendee so if anyone from over the pond is tempted to combine this with some other trip/holiday I know you would find a real welcome and I (and I am sure others) would be happy to collect and return to airports etc. After all, an eminent Canadian Phaeton expert made it last year! 
PETER M


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: UK GTG (PeterMills)*

I would like to attend a gathering in MK.
At the moment my away days are May 29 - June 11 and the second week of July - ie weekends of 31 May/1 June, 7/8 June and 12/13 July.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Unfortunately can't do July and June is looking busy


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

If those interested want to repeat Ludwig and Aristotle and give some good/bad periods that will help me interface with VW. Perhaps we should look at mid to late September after schools get back as well (August I guess would be a none starter).
PETER M


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

VW have come back to to me and suggested that 20 cars plus would work for them in justifying hosting us etc which I think is perfectly reasonable.
They are looking into opening the TSC (Technical Service Centre) with some of their technical specialists - the one who came last year (Mark Fowler) was very interesting to talk too.
So could I have expressions of interest with any 'can't do' periods between now and the end of September either by posting here or email to phaetongtg at kinson dot co dot uk? Once I get a feel of interest I would like to formalise via email to try to select a date that gets the maximum attendance numbers. It can be a bit of a task so if we are not going to hit 20 I would rather know now!
PETER M


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

Can't do last week of June or July otherwise OK.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_VW have come back to to me and suggested that 20 cars plus would work for them in justifying hosting us etc which I think is perfectly reasonable.
They are looking into opening the TSC (Technical Service Centre) with some of their technical specialists - the one who came last year (Mark Fowler) was very interesting to talk too.
So could I have expressions of interest with any 'can't do' periods between now and the end of September either by posting here or email to phaetongtg at kinson dot co dot uk? Once I get a feel of interest I would like to formalise via email to try to select a date that gets the maximum attendance numbers. It can be a bit of a task so if we are not going to hit 20 I would rather know now!
PETER M 

I'm out last weeks July and first two on August, other than that ok for most date (with some notice) 
If there is one, I will be there!
rgds
J


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

I'll be there but on hols for the last week of June & 1st week of July. Also away 3rd week of September; lucky me.
Dave


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

as Im self employed I can never say that ill be about untill a few daqys before, so dont count me in the 20 but if i can i'll attend


----------



## Faszination (Aug 18, 2007)

On holiday 1st 2 weeks of August otherwise definitely interested in attending.
Ian


----------



## Palmeat (Aug 27, 2007)

Available August and early September (away on leave mid September onwards)
Peter


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (Palmeat)*

Hi
I'll be away from 17th June to 27th June
And
6th July to 13th July.
Outside of those dates, I'll be there
Terry


----------



## jack1234567890 (Oct 9, 2007)

sorry guys cant ake it on either dates


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (jack1234567890)*

Thanks for all your responses. 
In a few days I will analyse the 'can't do' dates you have provided, i.e when you could not make a UK GTG between now and the end of September (if you haven't given those so far, and are interested in attending one, please do) and see what numbers this throws up. I don't want to be negative, but it looks to me as if I am not going to be able to go back to VW UK and say we have 20+, for one or more Sundays.
That would then leave it for another venue. Ludwig kindly offered one in Sussex some time ago, looked great although that would clearly be out of the way for some.
PETER M


_Modified by PeterMills at 5:42 AM 5-26-2008_


----------



## JCD (Aug 26, 2006)

I would be interested in joining - I don't have defined 'blocked out' dates at present. So, count me in unless a clash develops as the date is nailed down.
John


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

If there aren't enough people to make a Milton Keynes GTG viable, I can still offer a "venue" in West Sussex for pretty much any weekend in July, August and September. There won't be a technical centre but it's a bit prettier than Milton Keynes
















Also, if peoples dates still don't match up, I'd be happy to do more than one GTG this summer.
Harry


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Peter,
Don't be put off by the numbers yet. The first was only 6 cars and 1 Bike. The second was quite a few more. 
Suggest you analyse the convient dates and then throw it back at the forum. There are always quite a few lurkers who will commit once a fixed date is known.
Dave


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (FootSore)*

Fair point, and I will do an add up this weekend.
PETER M


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

At this stage we have 11 possible attendees including myself. The only time that suits all those who have responded would appear to be end of August or early September. 
As has been commented, there may be others who are lurking. On the other hand any of us may also have last minute reasons not to attend, of course.
All in all I am not at this moment able to confirm to VW UK sufficent interest (they asked for 20+). 
What I propose to do is write to VW UK after next weekend saying that we do not have the numbers, in the meantime, just to be sure, I suggest two dates below (A & B) and invite anybody interested and able to attend to select one or both either by posting here or by email to me direct on phaetongtg at kinson dot co dot uk.
If we find we do have the numbers, I could still commence arrangements with VW UK.
Date A: 31 August 
Date B: 7 September
PETER M

NB I have to say that for me a GTG at VW UK is of some interest, particularly if we got the opportunity to visit the TSC workshops and meet specialist technicians. I personally would be less inclined to travel a great distance for a non VW based GTG.


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

A/B I'm in.








Dave


----------



## stuartp (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (FootSore)*

A/B Me also.








Stuart


----------



## Faszination (Aug 18, 2007)

OK for both.
Ian


----------



## Palmeat (Aug 27, 2007)

Me too.
Peter


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

A yes
B no


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

A & B OK


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Looks OK for both dates (A&B)
rgds
J


_Modified by Realist42 at 2:41 AM 6-4-2008_


----------



## mbarrow67 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Hi, I should be able to come along to those dates, especially if VW are able to host.


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

Too soon to commit as other conditional arangements would conflict.
But certainly wish to come and will do so, if free.
'Tis only oop t' rowed...


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Aristoteles)*

I don't feel I have the responses I need to ask VW UK to lay on staff and open up especially for us on a Sunday for us, so I am going to email them in a couple of days and say as much. If others are reading this differently then do email me on phaetongtg at kinson dot co dot uk before then.
Where a GTG is an organic coming together at an already open venue or an owners property, that is one thing; the attendance can be more relaxed. Here I do feel that I would want to be entirely confident of a 20+ attendance before starting the ball rolling and I am not.
I hope others forum members agree, but if they so not as I say do let me know ASAP. I was quite looking forward to see some of you again and talking Phaeton, though this Forum does feed this habit pretty well albeit in a different way.
PETER MILLS


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Peter,
I disagree, this is a case of 'Build it and they will come'
I know there are people out there that are very likely to attend but have for some reason or other not posted their intention. How many do we now have?
rgds
Johan


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

We have 13 or 14 who have said yes.
As I say, in other circumstances I would agreed to let it grow organically, in this case I am trying to work with VW and they have given me a minimum and that has not been met.
PETER M


_Modified by PeterMills at 8:02 AM 6-16-2008_


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Well, considering that the dates are still some time in the future, what are our chances of meeting the numbers?
This is not that different from the planning issues that we had last year, and I for one would be very disappointed if we pull the plug on this when, in reality, we are not that far off the required numbers. (and I feel confident that we could reach them)
Anyone else out there that has not come forward interested in this???
rgds
Johna


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (Realist42)*

Alternatively we could all now just go to Harry's mums place for tea and crumpets,which I believe was the original idea.








Frank


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Cheeky sod








Actually, I was thinking of a barbeque, the tea and crumpets would be for those who stayed longer! Also, it would proibably just be me, my parents prefer London...
As for the Milton Kenyes event, I could possibly do the second date but not with enough certainty to put my name down.
Harry


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Francis007)*

Well, quite...
My point is merely that they are not mutually exclusive, and fill slightly different needs, one is for us to have fun and enjoy ourselves and exchange experiences.
The other is to support our cars, get the VW view on things, and in the end, show our support for the cars that, well, I for one enjoy... We all know the dealer network is ropey, new car sales of the Phaeton is a shockingly poor experience. I am therefore hoping that we can get the numbers, enjoy a afternoon with the hospitality of VW to show that we love our cars...
Now getting off my soap box... 
rgds
Johan


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Johan,
I was certainly not suggesting that it was a case of one or the other. If the Milton Keynes GTG comes off I will certainly try and make it, I was just suggesting that if it doesn't I'm happy to provide a more flexible (date-wise) alternative.
Harry


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Johan
My note was written with a small touch of irony . However that seems to have been lost somewhere down the line.
My mistake and apologies
Frank


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Francis007)*

Ok just for Francis and his threat of emailing me every day.
I have just spent a day at VW Uk and most say its so advanced its mind blowing.
How much equipment they have available and how professional they are.
Milton Keynes technical is the place to see or a visit to Bentley in Crewe.
But for me its got to be Harry place for tea and a ride on an old MZ.
Tony

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

Just before I close the door, for the time being anyway, on the MK A/B opportunity (as above), this is my current list of stated interest:
ON FOR EITHER DATE (11):
PeterMills (me) 
Culverwood (William)
Realist42 (Johan)
Footsore (Dave)
Faszination (Ian)
Palmeat (Peter)
M1LUM (Terry)
Ludwig (Harry)
Jack1234567890
Mbarrow67 (Matthew)
Stuartp
ON FOR ONE DATE (1):
Adamkodish - yes to A but no to B

UNSURE BUT POSSIBLE (7):
Pan European (v. unlikely –thought we might try out a video link if he is interested)
Aristoteles
StevieB (Stephen)
JCD (John)
John Halestrap
V10Mike - no to A but possible to B
Tegid
UNCLEAR (2):
Plastech (tony)
Chrisj4238 (distance may be a problem but otherwise appears keen)
IF I HAVE MISSED YOU UNDER ANY OF THE ABOVE CATEGORIES , OR YOU ARE A LATE COMER, PLEASE POST HERE, EMAIL ME ON PHAETONGTG AT KINSON SPOT CO SPOT UK OR EVEN CALL ME ON INNER LONDON CODE 193 5729.
PETER M
BTW I share much of what Realist 42 says above about the reasons for a GTG at VW MK, other than the fact that my VW dealer service from Wolsey VW Ipswich is extraordinarily good and my original sales experience from Robinsons VW of Norwich was also good. I also suspected what Plastech has confirmed, which is that a VW MK visit could be pretty interesting and impressive.

_Modified by PeterMills at 4:43 AM 6-19-2008_


_Modified by PeterMills at 6:02 AM 6-19-2008_


----------



## V10Mike (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Can't do "A", possible for "B".
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Tegid (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Hello Peter
Please put me in the Unclear but possible list.
Thanks
Tegid


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Tegid)*

I have confirmed to VW UK that we cannot guarantee the numbers that wanted and scratched the A/B dates with them. I have asked them whether, if we can arrange 20+ attendance in the future, then we could try again.
I am going now to put it to others to suggest alternative locations or dates.
PETER M
NOTE ADDED: VW UK have confirmed that the offer remains open for the future if we can arrange the 20+ attendance.



_Modified by PeterMills at 1:03 AM 6-24-2008_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, the offer of a casual GTG in Sussex remains open; there won't be a VW presence but dates and numbers can be more flexible. 
Date B (7th of September) seems to be the one that most people can attend so I could pencil that in as a provisional date although any time after the fields are mowed is good (mid-July onwards).
Harry


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Hi Harry,
Will it be ok if Francis has a go on the back of the MZ,
I will bring the eccles cakes
Rgds Tony


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plastech* »_Hi Harry,
Will it be ok if Francis has a go on the back of the MZ,
I will bring the eccles cakes
Rgds Tony

Tony
I think you also mentioned bringing a nice bit of Parkin
Frank


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Eccles cakes are indeed okay and Frank is welcome to have a ride on the MZ if I can coax it back into life - it's been sitting unused outdoors for about a year. Thankfully it can usually be repaired with a hammer and sickle... sorry, screwdriver.
Harry


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Francis007)*

Morning Frank & Min.
As you are now retired what about knocking a bit of Parkin up.
2 c flour
2 t baking powder
2 t ginger
1/2 cup sugar (optional)
1 cup oats
1 cup milk
1/3 cup margarine
1 cup molasses and honey mixed (in England this would be treacle and golden syrup)
Mix together the flour, baking powder, and ginger as well as sugar if desired. Soak oats in milk for 1/2 hour. Melt margarine and add molasses and honey. Combine wet ingredients and add to dry. Pour into a 9" x 11" pan. Bake at 325F for 45 minutes or until it starts to come away from the sides of the pan.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As ever Tony




_Modified by plastech at 2:59 AM 8-7-2008_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Perhaps we should hold the GTG at the WI instead!








Harry


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

Come on Guys...Harry's offer has been there all along.. lets do something and get it organised or it'll be winter before we know it.
Prince Ludwig's garden party in Sussex


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_Perhaps we should hold the GTG at the WI instead!








Harry
 
Harry
.....and then we can all sing Jerusalem at the end !
Thankyou for the invite. 7th September sounds good to me.
Tony......Min says thankyou for the recipe for Parkin although not sure how it will turn out as....and I quote ....." she wasn't put on this earth to cook ! "








Frank


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, everything should be okay for the 7th of September although if people prefer some time in August that would be fine as well (I'll have a firm date very soon). 
Just so I have an idea of numbers (there will be food and drink!), could people who would still like to attend a non-VW GTG sound off with a date preference.
Many thanks


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

You can count me in for the 7th.
If things change between now and then, I will advice.
rgds
J


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Harry
7th. should be fine for me. Will know definitely nearer the time.
Look forward to it.
Cheers 
Frank


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, it's just over a month until the 7th of September and I was wondering who'd still be interested in coming to the GTG.
As it stands, I think it's:
Francis007
stevieB
Realist42
plastech

Harry


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Harry, do you have IM on?
PETER M


_Modified by PeterMills at 2:42 PM 8-6-2008_


----------



## Faszination (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Harry,
7th is clear and now on the calender.
Also are you still up for a drink near the Tate Modern one night?
Cheers
Ian


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Ian,
A drink sounds good although it depends what sort of time you can make as I normally escape the office at about 8pm-ish...
Harry


----------



## Faszination (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Harry,
I am overnighting in Southwark on the 19th August. Any good?
Ian


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Harry
Add M1LUM to your list, thanks very much for the invite
Terry


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

A slightly updated list:
Faszination
Francis007
stevieB
Realist42
plastech
M1LUM
Harry
PS. If anyone has any preferences for food and drinks let me know and I'll see what I can do!


_Modified by Prince Ludwig at 12:39 AM 9-15-2008_


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

7th should be OK for me. However I do have a small matter of a half marathon to complete on the Sunday morning but should be able to get there by 12 noon. Legs be willing
Dave


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Well if people would prefer Saturday the 6th that would be just as good.
Harry


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Hi everyone,
May I introduce you to a small gem that we constantly use at work whenever we want to plan a meeting or vote on something: http://www.doodle.ch
Hope this helps.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Pierre, 
Thanks for the link: here's the poll I created from it:
http://www.doodle.ch/z6us9448d974h7tk
Harry


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Hmmm... Maybe you could show the way by putting your name and clicking on your available dates (all of them, I presume) Harry ? This could start things up...
So that the precious link does not get lost, here it is again:
http://www.doodle.ch/z6us9448d974h7tk
Now, for people interested to attend the GTG in West Sussex, could you please open the link, and put your name and click on the days you would be available (i.e. September 6, 7, 13 or 14).
Doodle allows to sum up the availabilities of everyone, and help make a choice.
P.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, so far it looks like the GTG might be rescheduled for the 13th/14th of September...
I'll keep everyone updated.
Harry


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

hmm... are we now sure that the 13 or 14 is the date, it would be handy to nail it as it would allow me to plan.

Regards
J


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, I think I'll officially say that it will be the weekend of the 13th/14th. If everyone's okay, I'd prefer the 13th since it would give me some time to tidy things up on the Sunday!
Also, could everyone who'd like to come let me know whether they're bringing loved ones (other than the car) so I can make sure there's enough food and drink for everyone?
Harry


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_Well, I think I'll officially say that it will be the weekend of the 13th/14th. If everyone's okay, I'd prefer the 13th since it would give me some time to tidy things up on the Sunday!
Also, could everyone who'd like to come let me know whether they're bringing loved ones (other than the car) so I can make sure there's enough food and drink for everyone?
Harry


13th fits better for me as well....
rgds
J


----------



## Faszination (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Unfortunately I have another engagement for that weekend so will be unable to make it. Oh well perhaps next time....


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

hows the weather going to affect this GTG...its not looking good at the moment ?
if weathers ok count me in for 2 people, thanks


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I was planning to put up a few gazebos but if it really buckets it down then the GTG can always be postponed or the cars parked in front of the house.
Harry


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Oi! Where are the snaps?


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm afraid the title is a bit misleading since it was postponed to the 13th.
I've sent everyone who'd previously said they could come an IM. If you could reply so I know the numbers I'd be very grateful...
Harry


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

-


_Modified by Prince Ludwig at 11:30 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Harry
Sincere apologies, but work commitments mean I will not be able to join you on Saturday. I'm really sorry to back out at such short notice, I have tried pulling all the strings available to me to get out of an overseas trip, but just cannot avoid going.
I really hope the weather holds and you have a successful GTG.
I look forward to seeing some photo's here next week.
Best regards
Terry


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Terry,
Sorry to hear that you won't be able to join the select few who are turning up - I'm sure there'll b another opportunity soon!
Harry


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Just a little reminder for anyone who was undecided, the GTG is tomorrow, the weather is looking like it should be dry (with the possibility of some sun), there's lots of food and drink and all are welcome (provided they own a Phaeton!)
Harry


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

Hope this is still on...we are going to Leonardslee gardens first then onto Harry's for about 1pm.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Definitely still on and as of 9PM there's hardly a cloud in the sky.
Harry


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

see ya later


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (stevieB)*

Many Thanks to Prince Lugwig and his Father for their hospitality at todays GTG. The Salmon lunch was wonderfull.
Shame a few more members could not of attended
















Our UK venue


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Steve,
It was good to see you, Johan and Stuart today and I hope you enjoyed it! Thanks for the pictures; I'll post mine as soon as I upload them. 
Although there were only a few of us I enjoyed meeting some fellow Phaetoneers and hope we can have a more sizable GTG some time in the future!
Harry
PS. Frank, Tony, Terry and all those who couldn't make it; you were missed!


_Modified by Prince Ludwig at 1:06 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (stevieB)*

Gorgeous looking Manor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Delightful cars. I love the 2008 model's Wheels (extreme right.)











_Modified by maverixz at 8:31 AM 9-15-2008_


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Thanks Harry,
I hope to meet you all after my new car is delivered 2 week in October.
Rgds Tony


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Tony, 
You and Frank could always come round for a "spooky" Halloween GTG; we'll bob for apples and go trick-or-treating dressed up as Dr Piech...
Harry


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Sorry to all the guys for not making it on Saturday.
I've been a little poorly over the last week and it looks like I might have a stomach ulcer ! 
It looks like you had a grand time, with a wonderful host and I'm sorry I missed it.
True to form I received lots of sympathy from Harry, who is a gentleman .....and none at all from Tony Box who roared with laughter when Min phoned him to tell of my predicament on Friday.








However to get my own back I'm going to put my sticky mits all over the paintwork of his nice,new car when he brings it down at the end of the month








Frank


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Photos from GTG*

Thought I should add some of the pics I took as well (now that I have got them out of the camera)



























_Modified by Realist42 at 9:18 AM 9-19-2008_


----------

